# dutch people



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

Are there any dutch people arround who have the same as me?
Somethings im afraid that im going crazy and losing myself that i will kill myself during a psychose iff you know what i mean.
I never head a psychose before and also still have that stupid feeling iff i dont feel my legs or whole body.
I have medician for it but it really doesnt work :-(
Efexor someone arround who can tell me what will help so i can live again?
Im still at home and doing more thing then i did before but still i cant go shopping or out i know that nothing will happend but the feeling sucks big time??
Any tips??

The whole day im sitting behind my pc doing games so i dont have to think i really want to get better i have this dp shit for 5 months now and it sucks


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey !  I'm not Dutch but I live in the Netherlands ... I also don't speak Dutch but I'm here if you need..


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

I wouldn't mind talking to a dutch lady friend )Hugs(


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm Dutch too  Hi


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Another Dutchman.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Rymer,

I'm also dutch, maybe we can talk sometime. Much more easier in our own language. greetz.
8)


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

userdp said:


> Hi Rymer,
> 
> I'm also dutch, maybe we can talk sometime. Much more easier in our own language. greetz.
> 8)


Quite possible, shall I add you to my MSN? Or do you prefer another mode of conversation. PM'd perhaps?

This would be a good moment to note that I have my doubts on this depersonalization thing.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thomas Rymer said:


> This would be a good moment to note that I have my doubts on this depersonalization thing.


Just curious Thomas, what are your doubts about Depersonalization?


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Thomas Rymer said:
> 
> 
> > This would be a good moment to note that I have my doubts on this depersonalization thing.
> ...


When it comes to diagnosing people, whether others or yourself I have learned that it is best to be sceptical about these things. Perhaps its because I've seen far too many overpaid quacks diagnose things will the mental equivalent of a roulette wheel.

But in anycase even if I share a lot of the experiences of people in this board, when it comes to DPDR I wish to remain sceptical about the diagnosis. There is a disturbing tendency in man to believe he has things, he has not.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thomas Rymer said:


> There is a disturbing tendency in man to believe he has things, he has not.


I agree, I think people are to quick to find a label for what is bothering them, that way they don't really have to deal with the problem.
You can deny any core anxieties by saying "it's just DP/DR" after all DP/DR are forms of escape.


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm dutch too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm 1/10th dutch


----------

